# Pacific Shores resort - thinking of buying... advice?



## barto (Jun 9, 2017)

Pacific Shores Resort, Nanoose Bay, B.C. (on Vancouver Island)

We stayed last year in the 700 block and enjoyed it as a place to stay and as a base to explore the Island.  The resort's web site has a link to a PDF with owners selling - many of them for free or $1, but the buyer pays the transfer fee and closing costs.  

Ideally we'd be looking at the 600 block to get the full ocean views.  Was hoping owners or those in the know would have some advice or suggestions.

We love the Island, so using it every year is quite likely.  

If we DON'T use it, I would probably look at renting it out rather than exchanging (we have other resort-weeks that we use for exchanging, and recently joined RCI Points).

Any thoughts?  How much have maintenance fees been going up?  Latest word seems to be $960 - true?  

Thanks!

Bart


----------



## Meow (Jun 9, 2017)

If people are giving away their timeshares, the timeshares have negative value.  That negatives value can become overwhelming.  Just ask the folks who bought into Sunchaser Fairmont Hot Springs.


----------



## barto (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm not sure I would go THAT far... after all, there are plenty of people giving away their weeks at all kinds of resorts on TUG and they're not in the same league as Sunchaser/Fairmont.

However, I'm certainly open to any details on specific things to be concerned about with this resort - educate me!


----------



## echino (Jun 12, 2017)

Not sure about owning this timeshare, but I personally would not stay anywhere near Nanoose Bay CFMETR. BC is supposed to be a nuclear weapon free zone, but Nanoose Bay was seized by the Federal government for military purposes so it is exempt. US and Canadian navy are using the base and there are likely nuclear-powered and nuclear weapon carrying submarines - just FYI.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 20, 2017)

Barto

I own a week at Pacific Shores and they are holding a special meeting to see about selling the property and supposedly sharing the profits. Other wise it is a major renovation fee of at least $2400 a unit. If this goes south like Fairmont my husband will kill me.

Joan


----------



## barto (Jun 21, 2017)

Yikes!  Really appreciate the info, Joan.  We do have a few days left to cancel (we went ahead and said yes for a dollar, no closing costs/transfer fees), so we have some quick thinking to do.

When is the special meeting?

$2400/unit seems excessive based on our stay last year in the 700 block - it wasn't THAT bad...  

Too bad - we were looking forward to a week 25 there in the 600 block every year!  

Bart


----------



## barto (Jun 21, 2017)

Tried contacting Nikki (general manager) but she was tight-lipped about the whole deal since I'm not officially an owner yet.  She would confirm that there's a special meeting called, and it's for July 15th.  Said I should contact the current owner for details, but it was an eBay deal so it's a little trickier.  

Still, with the uncertainty (and not being able to make the meeting even if the deal closed by then), we're going to try to cancel the purchase.  

Joan, thanks again for sharing that!   Really disappointed with the situation there - were really really looking forward to that week 25 every year.  Hope it works out well for the current owners!

Bart


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 21, 2017)

Bart

I did post the very day I saw the information. I do think the resort is trying to do the right thing by getting owners to vote to try and sell. They realize if they hit owners with such a big reno bill more will default and it will be harder to pay the bills. I am actually more sorry that my summer plans for after retirement have just gone south. I got a week 29- 2 years ago. Haven't even used it yet since we had other plans. If they proceed to sell it I likely won't even get to see the resort.

Joan


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 21, 2017)

Is this the whole resort?  I know there was a split a few years ago with different management companies.  
Sue


----------



## barto (Jun 21, 2017)

Joan, I'm VERY glad you posted when you did.  Assuming the cancellation goes through, we're out ZERO dollars on this, so no real worries on my end.  

I do feel for you - we only stayed there the one time and really liked it.

You're probably right about defaults and such if they go for the renovation angle, but as a lay person/non-owner I don't yet understand why it needs *that* much work that would require $2400 per owner/week.

Sue - that's an excellent question... I think I heard the same thing some time ago.  Actually around the time we got our previous exchange there a year ago.  I'd be very interested in that answer as well.

Joan, thanks again and good luck - would love to hear more if you're up for sharing (here or private).

Bart


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 22, 2017)

I found the old thread about the 2 different groups:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2013-changes-at-pacific-shores.188192/

VI bought out the units that used to be Aviawest and then there are some fractional and other owners.  I had a RCI extra vacation there the summer it was all hitting the fan with Trading places coming  in as manager for the VI units and housed somewhere off property and the other units trying to prevent the VI units from using the amenities.  As I recall, it was all sorted out as to management, but I still think there are the 2 groups.  You might want to ask the seller which group this is in.  Also whether the assessment is all or just part of the group.  I don't know if it would make sense to sell some of the buildings or not.  

Sue


----------



## barto (Jun 26, 2017)

Sue, thanks for that, although I still wasn't quite clear on what's what after reading that thread.  The ebay auction in question listed it as "Aviawest", so it's likely in the main timeshare VI/TPI part.

Having trouble getting a response from the closing company, but a good sign of the cancellation is that their online status tracker now says my tracking ID is no longer valid (and it worked before).

Still very curious about how it (Pacific Shores special meeting) plays out...


----------



## barto (Jun 28, 2017)

Finally got official confirmation today that the process/contract has been cancelled.


----------

